# Rabo direct Saving account



## abakan (30 Oct 2007)

Hi all,

Ive a question that has been bugging me on the rabodirect site

How do i transfer money into a saving account on rabodirect

I have money transfered into me current account from aib but i can seem to move it from there into the savings accout

Am I missing something obvious

thanks a mil


----------



## Fideroiste (30 Oct 2007)

Hi Abakan,
Go to the "money out" side menu option, when you are on the "money out" page you can then choose what way you want to transfer your money using the drop down menus.

Is mise le meas,
Fiachra.


----------



## abakan (30 Oct 2007)

thanks for that 

dunno why I hadn seen that before


----------



## sherib (30 Oct 2007)

Hope I'm not butting in but I've been practicing this lately. Is your question that you want to send money *from *your external current account *into *your Rabo Saving A/c? If it is then to the best of my knowledge you need to go to _Rabo_, then *Money In* and then _Money Mover _and _Create_.

You then select your _Rabo Savings Account** _to credit and click on Next. At that point you enter the sort code of your external account and your account No. The next page tells you to enter the external account name (your own presumably) and that's is. On that page you can recheck the sort code and acc. no. The final page asks you to state the amount you want transferred, the date of the transfer you are setting up and you enter whether it's single payment or a regular amount to be sent to Rabo. I imagine if you don't enter a date for the transfer it's sent in 2-3 days. (Basically Rabo debit your external account for the amount to be transferred.)

Apologies if I've got the wrong end of the stick!

**As everyone knows by now, when taking money out of _Rabo_ you have to first transfer it to the _Rabo current account_ and then on to the external bank


----------



## Fideroiste (30 Oct 2007)

Hi abakan,
Glad to help and be able to give back something to this forum.

Ádh Mhór,
Fiachra.


----------



## John Rambo (31 Oct 2007)

You can use the Rabo Money Mover facility as described but you can also just set your Rabo Savings account up on AIB online banking and transfer money directly that way. You just need the code card once and then it's easy enough. There is a €5000 limit but according to a friend of mine who works there this will be upped very soon to a much higher figure.


----------



## bigred (31 Oct 2007)

While we are on Rabo withdrawls.. I have some money that I need to withdraw but I also have some accumulated interest to date.. can I take that out too or do I have to wait until it's credited to my account whenever that is?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2007)

Presumably if you close your account accrued interest will be added. Otherwise I think they only credit interest annually - check the terms & conditions of the account.


----------



## abakan (1 Nov 2007)

sherib said:


> Apologies if I've got the wrong end of the stick!


 
ya thanks a million but i was having trouble with tranfering from my current account within rabo.

think it was a case of looking so hard it was right infront of me all the time


----------

